# Department of health covid 19 briefings



## seamus m (3 Apr 2020)

A lot of skimming around facts this evening in regards to 
Ppe equipment obviously major issues with Chinese order being played down 
Nursing homes only from today being checked as to their standards of equipment and safety training .
Will not give any idea or ball park figure to how far testing is behind or how many swabs sent to Germany


----------



## Bigbangr1 (3 Apr 2020)

How could they mess up the Chinese order Surely some of this stuff is not up too the job yet they still have millions worth on the way.was it knock off PPE ?


----------



## mathepac (3 Apr 2020)

But sure they're all doing a great job, according to themselves and their followers.  Will anyone get fired?


----------



## Kimmagegirl (4 Apr 2020)

My son lives in China. Lots of poor standard equipment about, knock off face masks etc.

I cannot understand why our HSE did not look to see samples of items before purchase......voting machines, printers, springs to mind....


----------



## losttheplot (4 Apr 2020)

Kimmagegirl said:


> My son lives in China. Lots of poor standard equipment about, knock off face masks etc.
> 
> I cannot understand why our HSE did not look to see samples of items before purchase......voting machines, printers, springs to mind....


I think it's a case of you snooze you loose. There's a global shortage. The US government has been involved in piracy, diverting PPE destined for other countries to itself. Probably why we sent aircraft to pick it up.
Was the material poor standard or just not what they usually get.


----------

